# Horse pictures



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He is stunning! How lucky you are, it must be so much fun! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

GORGEOUS! I love horses!!!! i used to kinda own one when i was younger. His name was Calvin... =)


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow.. beautiful!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

He is beautiful. Stunning! You are very lucky. 
I ride I would love to own a horse in the future.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, he is beautiful. It sure looks like loads of fun to ride him.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

He is very handsome, so sharp looking!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you everyone. He's as sweet as he is handsome, too. A real pleasure to be around. We have another competition in July...about 3 weeks from now.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, beautiful! Good luck healing so that you can get back to riding him soon!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful! I'm so envious! Thanks for sharing.


----------

